# VNC ueber SSH tunneln



## Wolfsbein (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo

auf dem Mac laueft OSXvnc und horcht auf Port 5900. Der Router leitet Port 123 auf 5900 am Mac weiter.
Wenn ich unter Windows mit dem VNC Viewer user.dyndns.org:123 eingebe, dann gehts. Unverschluesselt.
Wenn ich mich unter cygwin mit
ssh -L 5902:127:0.0.1:123 user@user.dyndns.org
auf dem Mac einlogge geht das auch. Jetzt gebe ich im VNC Viewer localhost:5902 ein. Der sagt dann connection closed unexpectedly. Und in der Shell zum Mac sehe ich channel 2: open failed: connect failed: connection refused.
Muss ich auf dem Mac noch was einstellen?
user und 123 sind natuerlich fiktive Werte. Und ich habe hier gepostet weil es eher ein Unixproblem mit SSH ist.


----------



## Darkhell (28. Juni 2006)

Welchen PC benutzt du wenn er sagt 


> * connection closed unexpectedly*



Wenn du den Windows PC benutzt ist das klar das er die meldung bringt, da localhost immer auf den hosteigenen PC zugreift. Es wundert mich schon dass der PC per ssh auf dem mac eingeloggt werden kann. Ausser du loggst dich auf cygwin ein und bemerkst es nicht

Grüße 
Darkhell


----------



## Wolfsbein (28. Juni 2006)

Natuerlich logge ich mich auf dem Mac per SSH ein. Weisst du was ich machen will? Laut http://www.jfranken.de/homepages/johannes/vortraege/ssh2_inhalt.de.html#ToC10 und diversen anderen sollte das gehen.


----------



## Wolfsbein (28. Juni 2006)

Lesen bildet (mich):
ssh -L 5900:localhost:123 user@user.dyndns.org
tut das was ich will. Jetzt fuehrt ein Aufruf von localhost:5900 im VNC Viewer zum Aufruf der Verbindung auf user.dyndns.org.
Kann mir noch jemand sagen, ob das jetzt auch in der Tat verschluesselt ist?


----------



## splat (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo Wolfsbein,
da der gesamte SSH Verkehr verschlüsselt ist, und du mit dem viewer über den mit ssh aufgebauten tunnel connectest, sollte auch dies alles verschlüsselt sein.
Meiner Meinung nach stimmt das alles. Du kannst ja mal Ethereal mitlaufen lassen. Da müsstest du während deiner vnc session nur verschlüsselte Pakete fliegen sehen.

Gruß,
Marc


----------



## Wolfsbein (3. Juli 2006)

Also die Geschichte ist verschluesset. Nur muss ich nach wie vor in meiner Firewall den Port 123 freigeben. Das passt mir irgendwie nicht. Weil so kann ja jeder per Bruteforce versuchen das PW zu knacken. Wenn VNC ueber SSH getunnelt wird sollte das doch direkt auf dem Rechner ankommen, ohne dass die Firewall ueberhaupt etwas davon merkt?


----------

